# New from San Diego



## socal boarder (Dec 15, 2011)

just wanting to stay hello, first time riding in 5 years. so excited to get back into it.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool! Welcome here- not much snow in your neck of the woods huh?


----------

